# HP Touchpad: Skripka's keyboard/folio case review



## Skripka

You get a nice looking leather (real or fake) folio that has a bout 1/4" of padding on the front and back. Decent stitching that will probably hold up well. Underneath is a standard 8.5x11 laser paper sheet for comparison:










The leather flap that folds over is magnetized, so it stays shut without having to worry about velcro that wears out or straps/buckles that can get torn off:










Opened with a tablet in it. Feels solid and safe for transporting a computer:










Note this tablet fits fine inside this case intended for an iPad...a bit of a bulge, but nothing to worry about:


----------



## Skripka

Keyboard says 40 straight hours of battery life in normal usage. Li-ion rechargable via micro-USB port. Keyboard goes to sleep after 15 minutes and wakes up and repairs with the Touchpad with one keystroke within 3 seconds or so. Has a physical on-off switch if you want to shut it off-very hard to accidently throw that switch.

The keyboard is a smallish footprint as pictured. Standard US penny for key size comparison. Folio shipped with the pictured flyer with very basic instructions. NOTE the unusual key layout. The apostrophe position is annoying for standard full-size keyboard users and takes getting used to:










Pictures of key action size and depth. This keyboard is a rubberdome keyboard. Keys look sealed so you don't have to worry about spillage. But, the action is not as nice as a scissor switch netbook/laptop keyboard. Spacebar is a bit hard to feel the actuation point.


----------



## Skripka

As folded for proper use keeps tablet in place at a very nice viewing angle. There are ridges at the top of the keyboard to provide several angling options:


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I have the official HP case and really like it. Especially for the low price at Office Depot.

The Wrapsol Ultra Screen Protector is great as well. I had a lot of bubbles right when I was finished, but the all went away after 48 hours.

I might grab another case locally, but still waiting on the 100% shipping confirmation from CostCentral.


----------



## Skripka

Functionality: IMPORTANT NOTES

-Getting the device paired takes some effort. At first I thought the keyboard wouldn't work with the tablet, as the pairing wasn't working. Turns out you need to be smarter than the device.

-Many standard keyboard macros in Linux/Windows do not seem functional in WebOS. I.e. Crtl+C, Crtl+V etc

-Arrow keys only work when moving the cursor through typing...they DO NOT work for scrolling through a document/web parge

*F1-F12 keys do not seem functional in WebOS. Biggest thing missed is F5 for webpage refresh

-Within my knowledge the only way you can do note taking in WebOS as of now is Google Documents-which the keyboard works for beautifully...getting the onscreen keyboard to appear in Google Documents is hit or miss.

Despite shortcomings compared to a normal Windows7 setup, it is a nice tool for what it does and is a welcome improvement for note taking and other applications where you need to type fast and accurately, and desire a physical keyboard.

For $40USD, you can barely get a case ALONE for a Touchpad, forget about a keyboard too. I recommend it.


----------



## mbudden

Thanks for the review. Looks great and looks to be a great alternative to lugging around a netbook.


----------



## robwadeson

is there any good note taking apps for the TP? my TP feels so weird for taking notes tho idk why


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;14736297*
> is there any good note taking apps for the TP? my TP feels so weird for taking notes tho idk why


Within my knowledge, the only way to save text presently is through Google Documents in a web browser window. The on screen keyboard is nice, but for fast reasonably accurate typing doesn't cut the bill IMHO.

Unfortunately some moreon-stupid-head decided "QuickOffice" didn't need the ability to create or edit documents.


----------



## mbudden

Is there nothing in PreWare?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14736429*
> Is there nothing in PreWare?


I haven't done an exhaustive search, as the academic year has gotten going in NoWhere. But I didn't see anything with a quick cursory glance. TBH, with a keyboard Google Documents is a nice near fully featured word processor, so long as you have a physical keyboard. I have yet to master the art of getting the onscreen keyboard to appear in GDocs.


----------



## Philistine

How is the case for just holding the TouchPad? Say if you want to use it while kicking back on the sofa instead if sitting in front of it at a table.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14736471*
> How is the case for just holding the TouchPad? Say if you want to use it while kicking back on the sofa instead if sitting in front of it at a table.


As of yet, I only like the folio with a surface under it or folded a la netbook usage. Maybe it'll grow on my for holding when laying on my back on the couch. But inside-the-folder isn't as versatile as say a bare or nearly-bare tablet IMHO. If you fold the keyboard side back-you need to turn off the keyboard as it is natural to bump a key and wake the keyboard from sleep. I'll play with it more tomorrow. Having Bluetooth on does seem to increase battery consumption a bit-but I really won't have time for an exhaustive test for some time.

For general carrying, I think the case does a great job protecting the tablet as long as you don't do something stupid. Also looks quite professional. Time will tell how well it holds up. I've seen my share of binders with cheaper but similar coverings come apart at the edges.


----------



## bradb123

I got one of these, but not able to pair it since all of my guesses for the BT pin (000, 0000, 1234, 9999) hasn't worked. What pin worked for you?

Thanks!


----------



## horn34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradb123*


I got one of these, but not able to pair it since all of my guesses for the BT pin (000, 0000, 1234, 9999) hasn't worked. What pin worked for you?

Thanks!


I have the same question. I bought this based on your review and none of my password guesses have worked. Could you please let us know what you used?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradb123*


I got one of these, but not able to pair it since all of my guesses for the BT pin (000, 0000, 1234, 9999) hasn't worked. What pin worked for you?

Thanks!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *horn34*


I have the same question. I bought this based on your review and none of my password guesses have worked. Could you please let us know what you used?


I got 1234 (then enter on the keyboard) to work. I entered it in both the Touchpad and the keyboard and viola.


----------



## horn34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


I got 1234 (then enter on the keyboard) to work. I entered it in both the Touchpad and the keyboard and viola.


Did "1234" pop up on your Touchpad or did you guess that? I get nothing. Tried 1234 on the Touchpad keyboard and pairing fails. Typing 1234 onto the BT keyboard does nothing, since the Touchpad isn't connected to it yet.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horn34*


Did "1234" pop up on your Touchpad or did you guess that? I get nothing. Tried 1234 on the Touchpad keyboard and pairing fails. Typing 1234 onto the BT keyboard does nothing, since the Touchpad isn't connected to it yet.


Okay update, try:

1) Turn on both keyboard and Touchpad-bluetooth
2) Press keyboard "Connect" button
3) Scan for devices on Touchpad
4) Prompt pops up enter ANY code, say "12345" and hit next on TP. I've gotten it to work with any old 5 digit number as of yet.
5) While "pairing" is displayed, ENTER your code from step 4 into the keyboard itself AND PRESS ENTER.

The code MUST be entered into the keyboard during pairing or I"ve found it won't work.


----------



## horn34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Okay update, try:

1) Turn on both keyboard and Touchpad-bluetooth
2) Press keyboard "Connect" button
3) Scan for devices on Touchpad
4) Prompt pops up enter ANY code, say "12345" and hit next on TP. I've gotten it to work with any old 5 digit number as of yet.
5) While "pairing" is displayed, ENTER your code from step 4 into the keyboard itself AND PRESS ENTER.

The code MUST be entered into the keyboard during pairing or I"ve found it won't work.










That worked! Thanks!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horn34*









That worked! Thanks!


Whew. I was worried after having people spend money due to me opening my big mouth.


----------



## bsflyer

Thanks for the pairing information but I don't have a key on the keyboard for "connect"
Any Ideas?


----------



## bsflyer

Ay idea what the "connect" key is?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsflyer;14858998*
> Ay idea what the "connect" key is?


Upper right of the keyboard. The connect logo has a button underneath it.


----------



## bsflyer

the key on the upper right of this keyboard is a power button...the ere is no logo. the next key down is the delete.. did i get another version of the touchpad keyboard?


----------



## bsflyer

I have the HP Touchpad wireless keyboard


----------



## arniebg

Hi, thanks for the review of the hp touchpad keyboard case. After reading it I purchased the case. I cannot get it to connect though. You mentioned that you have to be smarter than the machine to get it to pair. Could you let me know how you got the bluetooth connection to work? The instructions for the case said you have to enter the code that appears on screen but on the touchpad I got to the point where it asked for a code but I have no clue what to enter. (I tried 1234 and 0000)

Thanks
Arnie


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arniebg;14967650*
> Hi, thanks for the review of the hp touchpad keyboard case. After reading it I purchased the case. I cannot get it to connect though. You mentioned that you have to be smarter than the machine to get it to pair. Could you let me know how you got the bluetooth connection to work? The instructions for the case said you have to enter the code that appears on screen but on the touchpad I got to the point where it asked for a code but I have no clue what to enter. (I tried 1234 and 0000)
> 
> Thanks
> Arnie


See:

http://www.overclock.net/tablet-computers/1102844-hp-touchpad-skripkas-keyboard-folio-case.html#post14832694


----------

